# Interne Modems?



## Iwein (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen, ob interne und usb modems überhaupt unter linux laufen? Weil unter suse.de steht dass sie dafür keinen Support übernehmen. Ich hab das Creative modem blaster usb-teil und das wird auch erkannt aber ich kann es irgenwie nicht installieren...
Macht man doch normalerweise unter basisnetzwerke oder so?


----------



## Iwein (5. Mai 2003)

Also mit einem externen seriellen Modem bin ich nun online gekommen.Hilft mir aber nix, da diese nur ausgeliehen ist. Was ist nun mit internen bzw. Usb- MOdems?


----------

